# Bad smell mainly trunk area of honda accord 2004



## kschuster

I noticed alot of reponses to bad odors when ac is on, but that is actually the only time my car does not stink as bad. Seems to circulate worse with windows open and air off, must be outside. Have torn out the back seat and all we could in the trunk , but still very strong. Have looked for mouse, but not sure it is really a dead smell. A cross between that and the smelly feet smell I think. Any ideas.


----------



## Hammer450R

You didnt buy Casey Anthoney's used car did you?


----------



## joecaption

Trunk lid leak?
Feel around on the carpet to see if you feel a wet spot.


----------



## ukrkoz

if it smell slike rotten potatoes in the trunk, you have condensate accumulating in the tire well. many car have that sickness. pull all trunk carpeting out, dry it out well in the sun, spray with WhatOdor, and either remove drain plug in the tire well, or drill several drain holes.

Also, maybe start washing your feet?


----------



## Dwillems

Smell like rotten eggs? This indicates a bad catalytic converter


----------

